# Houston area guy.



## Alwaysinshorts (Oct 27, 2013)

So I've been looking at getting into a shallow water boat. To be honest I really want an offshore boat, but can't afford the fuel. 

So inshore fishing doesn't excite me as much, however last year I watched a guy poling around the back side of Galveston west bay and thought that was a cool thing. So this year I think I am going to get a small poling skiff. 

How many of you guys on here are from the Houston and surrounding areas? How is our shallow water fishing here? 

I would love some feedback so I can decide if I'm going to get a Skiff or not? 

Thanks.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

If you want to learn more about shallow water fishing in our area, check the texaskayakfisherman.com site. There are a couple of Gheenoe owners on that site. One of the guides runs a poling skiff, and a number of flats guys are there, too.

My Gheenoe is presently with me in TN. I may, or may not, be bringing it back.

More to your point, the TKF site will give you tons of info about flats, marsh and shallow bay opportunities near Houston. Whether you chase them with a yak or a boat, there are plenty of fish being found nearby. Rich


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I am actually on to and have been for years, I'm one of the guys that use to go offshore in my hobbies adventure island. My main goal is to learn more about micro skiffs and where they can go. Paddling a kayak can get me to places but it's not the same.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, msaddicted , a guide on the tkf site, runs an eastcape or other well recognized poling boat. Check out her many helpful posts. You might also find her on the west bay site, .. fishwestend.com. and/or 2cool. 

She, and her husband Thomas, are both Galv. area guides.

Rich


----------

